# samsung HT-BD1252R/XEU Shutting down after couple of minutes (protection mode)



## jayhaslam (Mar 22, 2015)

hi i was wondering if i could get any advice my home cinema system keeps shutting down after a couple of minutes thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hard to say why it is shutting down but you can try a factory reset and see if that helps. Also is it shutting down at a loud volume or is it just shutting down no matter where the volume is?


----------



## jayhaslam (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi thanks for reply I have done factory restore didnt help, it shuts down no matter what even when no speakers are connected since my first post I have noticed the cooler fan is not rotating at all, do you think it may be over heating ????


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If it's shutting down right away after turning the power on not 30min in then I doubt it's a heat issue. Has anything been spilt into it? Does it have vents on the top of the unit?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Is it hot to the touch? If not then the fan may not come on until it reaches a certain temp.


----------



## jayhaslam (Mar 22, 2015)

After watching a movie for 5 to ten minutes it shuts down and then when I turn it back on the time gets shorter and shorter, I have had a look at online manual it says the fan should start up as soon has it is turned on, there is only one vent that is were the fan is postioned. I can not feel any heat on out side


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well if the fan is supposed to come on at startup then you may very well have a overheating issue. If it is still under warranty i would have it looked at or even return it for a replacement.


----------



## jayhaslam (Mar 22, 2015)

Wish it was, brought it second hand last week person showed me it working but wasn't on long enough to see this issue ha silly me


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats a bummer. I suppose you could call him and see if he might take it back. The worst he can say is no. :huh:


----------



## jayhaslam (Mar 22, 2015)

Wish I had a number was done over selling site only thing I got is a email, and I have tryed emailing but no response so looks like I have been done ha


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can try an external fan if you have one and see if that helps.


----------



## jayhaslam (Mar 22, 2015)

will do thanks


----------

